# las vegas squeaker in distress



## Ratmando (Aug 22, 2008)

excuse the bad typing... this evening a squeaker, about 14 days old, landed from our roof to our patio, by our front porch. When we first found him, he was a bit feisty, but warmed up in my lap, where he sits at this moment. I have a rodent rescue, so there are bits of feeding equipment and food stuffs. I worry about the little guy making it through the night until i can get to a pet store for a feeding kit/supplies. 
i'm reading all the posts I can.. but he let me just give him about 2cc's of pedialyte..and now he's back asleep. he doesn't show signs of trauma, nor parasite...and we also found an adult dead out front 2 days ago. am i doing anything right? is there anyone in las vegas *sw* who may be wiser and experienced? he's awfully sweet, and i'd love to see him annoying our neghbors like the rest of the pigeons around here... full adulthood and happy,
thanks in advance-cj


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ratmando, 



If you like, I'd be glad to take over right now...


I am downtown, and I stay up late.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

HI Ratmando,\

I live in the *se* and have the Kaytee Exact baby bird formula if you need it tonight. I'll be up for a few more hours if you would like to feed it to him tonight.

Louise


----------



## Ratmando (Aug 22, 2008)

phil..if you want to take him in, I'd love to see him go to a good, proper pigeon papa... you can email me at cj at catheb dot com for directions.. if you can't come by, louise, i'd take you up on the offer.. I'm off of blue diamond, near rainbow... I don't know if I can drive with him in my lap.. but I could meet either of you if you give me the best method on how...thanks so so so much for the response


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Ratmando..........If you can not get him to Phil, I can meet you with the bird formula. Don't drive with him in your lab. Put him in a small box with a towel. He needs to be kept warm.

Louise


----------



## Ratmando (Aug 22, 2008)

pm-ing you. just waiting for hubby to return from work so I can get car access, and he can watch the sick kitty..bad furnfeather week here..

thanks deeply


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Met with CJ.... Lovely lady!!!

Saw her squeaker and he appears to be fine. No visable injuries to legs, wing, feet, head or body. His poops looks normal. She now has formula and some starter seed. She is a rehabber of chinchilla & other rodents and should be fine with the hand feeding.

So glad she found us and that I could help her. 

Louise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good going Louise..!


I gave Ratmando a buzz and they will see how tomorrow seems as for what to do next.



Phil
l v


----------



## Ratmando (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you both SO much...the little squeaker, (Nike? Sneaker squeaker?) I think that's a good name..but he was pretty hungry, and took about 4 eyedroppers of the mix.. very warm, very wattery... I can't thank Louise enough for meeting me and Phil for calling and walking me through some basics. Just great folks you both! I'll be in touch asap if things change or if he seems a bit too much... but I have so much better sense of what to do thanks to both of you.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Heard from Cj this morning.

At 6:00AM the baby seemed listless..........labored breathing, but did accept some food & water. Appeared to be cold, 

At 7:00AM the baby passed away in CJ's arms shaking & aspirated some blood droplets from his beak.

This baby didn't show any visable signs of injury when I saw him around 11:00PM last night and was alert & active. There could have been some internal injuries from the fall that were not present.

What concerns me is that a few days ago CJ found a dead adult outside her home. Here in Las Vegas people have absolutely no regard for pigeons. Alot of poisioning going on here. It could be possible that the parent had injested some poison and passed it to the baby through feeding. Unfortunately we will never know the real reason.

In any case, I am so saddened by this little one's passing. The baby was just so precious, I wish I could have done more to save him. 

Thank you CJ for being so caring and taking this baby in. You did all you could and atleast the little one passed in your arms knowing he was loved and cared for.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Ratmando (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,
Just back in from the Rat rescue room, and saw your note. The little guy was just a sweetheart, and it would really upset me if someone was hurting these loving little flying neighbors by poisoning. I checked with the landlord, for the houses here, and the one behind us. he said he hadn't done anything like that, but we just got a new neighbor in, and they were on the roof of their house the other day, so I'm concerned that they did end up with something in their system. After he passed, I did a needle aspiration of his chest cavity, and I sent the blood to the local vet here for testing. He said he can tell me in a few days if it was poison or if it was bacterial. There wasn't any odor of any kind, and the two adults that were left on our attic are still there..and seem okay. I think there is one last squab in the nest, because I can hear soft peeping now and then, but it could also be the finches that nested in the alves over our doorway. The vet seemed to think it could have been poison too, after I told him about the blood, and the time line of his life with me. Just sad.
thanks so much louise..you're a sweetheart, too


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi CJ.......

So glad you are sending the blood to the vet for anaylsis. The new neighbor on the roof sounds very suspicous to me. I hope I am wrong.

Please say in touch.

Thanks so much for caring.

REgards,
Louise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear.


'Waferin' ( usually used to poison Rodents, or sometimes spouses, bosses, whatever,) might cause Blood to 'ooze' from mucous mebranes...

None of the 'usual' Avicides would...


Bacteria or Amoebas, if causing a severe enough enteritis can cause Blood to occur in the poops...


Injurys from falls are hard to guess about.



Good try Ratmando...and Louise...


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the baby didn't make it, hope the investigation will help resolve the issue at hand.

Thank you to all involved.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very sad. I hope it wasn't poison.

Reti


----------



## Ratmando (Aug 22, 2008)

Just a quick check in- turns out the neighbor just admitted she's been using some stuff she had in from her home town in Mexico. I'm bringing a sample to the docs to compare it to the blood sample. She laughed at me when I told her she was killing the birds!


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

CJ, call the police. it may be illegal to put any such product in or on public property. use your chemical report to make the complaint.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

CJ...........I am so upset to hear this. I have had neighbor troubles in the past both poisioning & shooting the birds with BB guns. My upstairs windows have been shot out. I've had the police here, and they did nothing but make out a report.

You can try calling the SPCA, but they aren't friendly towards piegons.

You can try and talk to the neighbor to stop.....if she has a heart maybe you can convience her how crule it is. Unfortunately most of these people who do this have no regard for the life of living things and it's impossible to get through to them.

I held that poor little bird. I am so angry that it died this way and my heart just aches with worry for the other birds around your home. 

Please call me if there is anything I can do to help you.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

*City laws*

Hello Ratmando,

So sorry to hear about this. We have city laws here in Montreal that forbid any capturing, killing or poisoning of wild life. Our neighbor was bbgunning doves and received a 400$ fine and was arrested. 

Please look into this matter. It is also a question of public health.

I'm ready to sign any petition.

Take care
Susan


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Here in NYC, even the city and the parks dep'ts must POST any area that is baited with rodent poisons and the baits must be in approved containers that are pets, birds and children resistant. I would call in some kind of enforcement group... Health dep't.... EPA....ASPCA...


----------



## Ratmando (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone..I filed a complaint with the Clark County folks..I'm hoping they will care enough to do something, but the Lied Shelter, in charge of our "Domestic Animal Welfare" services, doesn't seem very helpful. They said, "unless we have proof, we can't charge her with anything." I said, "dead animals, and a sample of the stuff enough?" Then I pointed out where the two were buried, and one of the guys unburied them and took them with him for testing.


----------

